
Making Bellwoods, a Generative Art Game in 13 Kb - mattdesl
https://mattdesl.svbtle.com/bellwoods
======
arayh
This is a truly inspiring project. It's surprisingly intuitive for its
minimalist design. The exploration aspect is rather quite poetic. Thanks for
sharing!

------
calt
Really beautiful. A nice little palate cleanser of a game. Well done!

My only comment/complaint is that I wish I could turn off the rankings
display. I understand that it provides the "level up" mechanic, but I long for
the Zen of exploring for exploring sake... I suppose that longing is very anti
Zen though. Haha

~~~
mattdesl
Thanks for your feedback! Nice to hear some people just enjoy the aimless
aspect of it.

I've added a "Zen Mode" that disables UI:

[https://bellwoods.xyz/?z](https://bellwoods.xyz/?z)

~~~
calt
That was fast. Thanks.

Also, the music and the birds are a nice progress indicator anyway.

------
nineteen999
Nice. I got a similar feeling looking at this to the old Flash game "Flow"

[http://cognitivelabs.com/flow/flOw_widescreen.swf](http://cognitivelabs.com/flow/flOw_widescreen.swf)

~~~
sp332
That got made into a PS3 and then a PS4 game too.

Edit: also vardump mentioned Flower, that had the same game designer, Jenova
Chen
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenova_Chen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenova_Chen)

------
tomcam
A beautiful piece of work in every sense. The blog entry is elegantly written,
the game concept and design are refreshing, and as a bonus the game plays on
my iPad. Thrillingly executed all the way around.

------
vardump
Feels a bit similar to PS3/PS4 game, Flower.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPZU6NeGf30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPZU6NeGf30)

------
gimmeThaBeet
It's incredible how organic it feels for something so compact. The interaction
with the grass is just so right. You never cease to amaze at turning code
into, just exquisite design. Thanks for all your work.

------
tantalor
This game is pretty bland. What's the point?

~~~
sushid
He mentions the motivation for his game at the beginning of the blog post.

------
kevinwang
Love it

